# hi, its my 240L tanganican tank, enjoy



## nadavnl (Mar 21, 2008)

my first post here


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

nice tank and tangs :fish:


----------



## ziyaadb (Apr 16, 2007)

beautifull tank man.


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

Awsome tank how long have you had this?


----------



## nadavnl (Mar 21, 2008)

thx 

its running a only a week and not fully populated yet

(cycle is over long time ago, only the tank was upgraded)


----------



## xclub (Apr 15, 2008)

if this aq is only one week old than you have an excelent choice and excelent taste!!!

bravo! :thumb:


----------



## daffodils (Mar 10, 2008)

what kind of plants are those? and how are they anchored in the sand?

nice tank :thumb:


----------



## nadavnl (Mar 21, 2008)

thx

i have there VALLISNERIA, ECHINODORUS , ANUBIAS

they seem to grow good and open new leafs and no one is eating them


----------



## timstone (Jun 1, 2007)

what is that species that is hanging out on the ride side of pic 4? is that a buffalo head?


----------



## nadavnl (Mar 21, 2008)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1353

:thumb:


----------

